#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Πιστοποιητικό Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης σε παλιά πολυκατοικία με παράνομο χώρο για λεβητοστάσιο

## TaniDani

Σε μια πολυκατοικία, σκάψανε κάτω από το κανονικό Υπόγειο και δημηουργήσανε ένα δεύτερο Υπόγειο μισό μέτρο κάτω από τα πέδιλα (ξεθάβοντας τα πέδιλα) όπου ένα μέρος χρησιμοποιείται για πρόσβαση στον ακάλυπτο, και το άλλο μέρος για χώρο Λεβητοστάσιου. 

Στο Θέμα με τίτλο: *Επανεκπόνηση μελέτης κατανομής δαπανών σε παλιά πολυκατοικία* 

κάποιος αναφέρει τα εξίς:  *Υπάρχει το νομικό προηγούμενο με το ΠΕΑ όπου καταγράφεις την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση ασχέτως αν οι αυθαίρετοι χώροι έχουν τακτοποιηθεί ή όχι.
Άρα, κατά την μελέτη, θα καταγράψουμε τους χώρους και τα ανοίγματα ως έχουν κατασκευασθεί ανεξαρτήτως του τι αναφέρεται στην οικοδομική άδεια.*

Το ερώτημά μου είναι κατά πόσων νομιμοποιείται κάποιος να δώσει *Μελέτη Θέρμανσης Πολυκατοικίας* και  *Πιστοποιητικό Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης* , όταν το λεβητοστάσιο είναι τοποθετημένο σε χώρο που δεν υφίσταται στα σχέδια της πολαιοδομίας, και μάλιστα με επικήνδυνη παρέμβαση, αφήνοντας στον αέρα τα μισά πέδηλα της πολυκατοικίας; ???

----------


## Xάρης

Όσον αφορά το ΠΕΑ τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα.
Ο Ενεργειακός Επιθεωρητής καταγράφει αυτά ακριβώς που βλέπει κατά την αυτοψία και βάσει αυτών των δεδομένων χορηγεί το ΠΕΑ.
Δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν οι αυθαιρεσίες και η μόνη υποχρέωσή του είναι να καταγράψει και να αναφέρει αριθμούς αδειών και τακτοποιήσεων όταν υπάρχουν.

Όσον αφορά τη μελέτη κατανομής δαπανών θέρμανσης.
Θα κατατεθεί στην ΥΔΟΜ ή είναι για εσωτερική χρήση.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση δουλειά σου είναι να κάνεις τη μελέτη βάσει των πραγματικών δεδομένων.
Αν συμβαίνει το δεύτερο δεν θα αντιμετωπίσεις κάποια δυσκολία. 
Αν όμως συμβαίνει το πρώτο, τότε ο υπάλληλος της ΥΔΟΜ πρέπει να σε σταματήσει και να σου ζητήσει τακτοποίηση των όποιων αυθαιρεσιών.

----------


## TaniDani

Η διαχειρίστρια ισχυρίζεται ότι υπήρχε μια μελέτη που είχε κάνει κάποιος υδραυλικός την εποχή που χτίστηκε η πολυκατοικία (1970) και βάση εκείνης έχουνε οριστεί τα χιλιοστά θέρμανσης στα συμβόλαια αγοραπωλησίας (αλλά δεν φέρει την υπογραφή κάποιου μηχανικού). Στο καταστατικό δεν αναφέρονται πάρα τα χιλιοστά συνιδιοκτησίας. Ούτε στην πολεοδομία υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό. 
  Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι υπάρχει ένας ιδιοκτήτης που απειλεί ότι θα πάει δικαστικά τον όποιον υπογράψει κάτι σχετικό με την θέρμανση, αν δεν διορθωθούν πρώτα οι επικίνδυνες αυθαιρεσίες από τους ίδιους τους οικοπεδούχους, χωρίς να του χρεώσουν ούτε 1 ευρώ. Ο ίδιος σταμάτησε να πληρώνει τα κοινόχρηστα εδώ και έναν χρόνο επειδή δεν δέχεται πλέων να λειτουργεί το λεβητοστάσιο στο παράνομο χώρο όπου έχει τοποθετηθεί.
      Ένας άλλος ιδιοκτήτης θέλει να πουλήσει και κολλάει στις αυθαιρεσίες που δεν έχουν επιδιορθωθεί ακόμα. Από το 2011 ο πωλητής του ακινήτου υποχρεούται πλέον να προσκομίσει βεβαίωση μηχανικού για την έκδοση της οποίας ο μηχανικός πρέπει να επιθεωρήσει το ακίνητο και να βεβαιώσει αν και ποιες πολεοδομικές παραβάσεις έχει το ακίνητο.  Στην αγοραπωλησία έρχεται έλεγχος από την πολεοδομία να κάνει επιτόπια; ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ; Αν ναι, ελέγχει μόνο το διαμέρισμα, ή και την πολυκατοικία (κοινόχρηστοι χώροι);

----------


## Xάρης

> Στην αγοραπωλησία έρχεται έλεγχος από την πολεοδομία να κάνει επιτόπια; ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ; Αν ναι, ελέγχει μόνο το διαμέρισμα, ή και την πολυκατοικία (κοινόχρηστοι χώροι);


Διάβασε το άρθρο 3 του Ν.4178/13.

----------

